# aspiration thrombus



## prabha (Aug 14, 2009)

How to code the below procedure?

The thigh was then prepped with alcohol solution. Local anesthesia
was administered to the tissue surrounding the thrombosed
varicosities. Using multiple 18 gauge needles, aspiration of
thrombus from the varicosities was performed under real time
ultrasound guidance. A large amount of thrombus was aspirated from
the varicosities. The patient was advised to continue wearing her
compression stocking.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,
Just aspiration by vein puncture can remove some minor thrombus.
May try - 36410.
Mostly, vein stripping/Ligation procedures such as 37785 may bundle this aspiration, etc.
However, for the amount of blood withdrawn for this procedure we should go for a code like percutaneous thrombectomy -36870; but this code also talks about graft. So bewildered. Also no mention of incisions. So, may we go for 36870 -52?
LM


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 14, 2009)

prabha said:


> How to code the below procedure?
> 
> The thigh was then prepped with alcohol solution. Local anesthesia
> was administered to the tissue surrounding the thrombosed
> ...



Since he did not document any access to actual veins (iliac, femoral etc) I think this is not a venous thrombectomy (37187 or 34421) but is instead a treatment for varicose veins (varicosities). I would look at the codes 37765-37766.

HTH


----------

